# Inverted Sugar



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I recently acquire Chocolate Passion and would love to try some of the chocolate candy recipes. Unfortunatly they all require Nulomoline a substance I have been unable to obtain. In your opinion do you think I could replace it with glucose? Glucose is readyly available to me and if I could use it it would enable to to try some of those wonderful candy recipes.


Thanks for your help!


Sisi


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Sisi, 
try sugarcraft.com. they may sell nulomoline in small containers. or ask a local bakery if you can buy some of theirs. 
here is a supplier:
http://www.hawkflourmills.com/catalog_page_16.htm

This information came form
http://www.bakery-net.com/rdocs/q-a.html

<<<(It never ceases to amaze me what you can find on the web. This came from http://www.sweetc.com. They have baking
supplies: Nulomoline

Nulomoline is a standardized invert sugar used for making fine grained, smooth candies and icings and moist cookies. Replace
corn syrup or 10% of the granulated sugar by weight with Nulomoline.

Nulomoline is also used as an additive in many cigarettes and listed under Sucrose-Inveret sugar.

I hope the above information is helpful to you.)>>>>

sorry this did not give a replacement the other way. but you can invert sugar by boiling a simple syrup with acid, ie. lemon juice or vinegar or cream of tartar or grape acid.

OHOHOH!!!!!!!!!!

I think you can replace the nulomoline with fondant!

good luck.

[This message has been edited by m brown (edited September 17, 2000).]

[This message has been edited by m brown (edited September 18, 2000).]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

M Brown,


Thanks for all the info. I'll try to ask some bakeries in the area. Hope one will agree to let me have a bit of it at a fair price. I tried to buy fresh yeast once and the store was willing to seel me some at 20$ per pound.... 


As for the sources, thanks for the info but I wanted to avoid ordering from the US. Our Canadian dollar isn't too strong these days which makes everything a lot more expensive for us. Worse come to worse I'll give it a try with fondant or make my own. Would you have a idea of the amount of acid I should add to the syrup?

Thanks for your help, I really appreciated it.


Sisi


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I worked with Chocolate Masters up north once. 
There are many sources in Canada, where are you located?

You can ask to buy Fondant Icing <NOT ROLLED FONDANT> from your local bakeshop too.

I loved my trips to Canada the food was outstanding!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm in Quebec near Montreal. I haven't found any place that sells to individuals or in small quantity. Any help you can help me in locating a source here will be greatly appreciated.

What part of Canada did you visit or worked in?


Thanks again


Sisi


P.S. I kind of guess you were not talking about rolled fondant. Just happenned that I have liquid fondant in my cupboard.


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

On the whole, what do you think of the recipes in "Chocolate Passion"? I was looking into that cookbook last week, but hadn't read any reviews yet.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

don't have the book, but I hope to soon!

Another site to try, sorry not Canadian..
http://kitchennotebook.com/

Visited Montreal, Queen Elizabeth hotel, the restaurant within. Walked up Mt. Royal Park in the snow, skated. Heaven, even the burgers tasted better than here, (NY). Will soon return!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

M Brown

So you came during the long cold winter. You really should visit during the fall. Mind you since you are from NY leavews changing colour is nothing new for you...


You should really go to Quebec city. It is a lot nicer then Montreal. The Vieux Quebec, old town, is really pretty. Plus you have lots of very good restaurants there. There was a article in the Gazette last weekend about the top restaurants in Quebec. In anyone is interested I can post the information.

Thanks for your help


Sisi


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Bakerbebe,


I haven't made any recipe from this book yet. It is a interesting book even if the division of it is somewhat unusual. It's divided into three parts: White Chocolate, Milk Chocolate and Dark Chocolate.


For me the main interest of this book reside in the candy recipes. I''ve always enjoy making confiseries and I was looking for more challenging recipes. I did find them in this book, I just wish I could find some of the ingredients locally but I disgress.

This is my third book on chocolate. The other two are Chocolate by Nick Malgieri and The Chocolate Bible by Christian Teubner. Of those three my favourite is still The Chocolate Bible. Overall I think it contains more info on chocolate and the recipes are really great even if I dooubt his recipes of the Dobostorte and Sachertorte are authentic.


Sisi


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

hmm, to make invert sugar, you atleast need some invertase yeah?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Nick,

And what, may I ask, is invertase?


Sisi


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

For a very technical explanation go to: http://www.glue.umd.edu/~nsw/ench485/lab14.htm

otherwise, invertase is an enzyme that breaks down the sugar or sucrose crystal so it does not recrystalize giving you a smoother finish on you confection. Acid helps this reaction during the boiling process.

What confection did you end up making?

------------------
bake first, ask questions later


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Wowe thank you M Brown. What a great paper on invertase. Didn't think there was so much to learn about sugar. Will have to dig out my chemistry book to understand it all!


I haven't made any chocolate this week. I am studying it right now. I believe in doing reasearch before using ingredients you never used before. 


I've made chocolate before using the Gaston Lenotre book but it never called for Nulomoline or other inverted sugar, only tempered chocolate.


Thanks again for your help

Sisi


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

You can learn something new everyday about food. That will keep you young. 








glad i could help.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You are so right about that. I've always love cookbook or food related books. I can always learn something when I open one. Nothing please me more then getting a new cookbook. 


Before I try something new I love to check my different books on the same recipes and see how everyone do it. Then I pick the elements I like from all of them and do my own recipe. Of course that wouldn't always work in pastry where precision is the key.


When the pain get intolerable, I read cookbooks or food related magazine. Because it doesn't matter if I forget what I read the page before, unlike a novel.

Sisi


----------

